# Think snow



## Corbeau

OK, my two years of high school Latin -- 30 years ago -- are too far away for me to properly translate my motto, "Think snow", where the verb is an imperative. Snow, if I'm not mistaken, is neve, but I can't even remember what case is used for the object in a sentence...

Help me if you can...


----------



## Agró

Corbeau said:


> OK, my two years of high school Latin -- 30 years ago -- are too far away for me to properly translate my motto, "Think snow", where the verb is an imperative. Snow, if I'm not mistaken, is neve, but I can't even remember what case is used for the object in a sentence...
> 
> Help me if you can...


It could be something like:
De Neve Cogita
but you'd better wait for some more knowledgeable input.


----------



## Starfrown

Agró said:


> It could be something like:
> De Nive Cogita
> but you'd better wait for some more knowledgeable input.


----------



## gstek

I prefer to translate it: 

Cogita ad nivem.


----------



## Mezzofanti

What about simply _nivem cogita_ ? I think there is plenty of precedent for _cogitare _with a direct object.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I agree with Mezzofanti, but translating these words depends on what you mean by using" think"  : to have in one's thoughts, to remember, to imagine,to take into account...


----------



## Cagey

J.F. de TROYES said:


> I agree with Mezzofanti, but translating these words depends on what you mean by using" think"  : to have in one's thoughts, to remember, to imagine,to take into account...



There is a current usage of "think [something]"  as an exhortation to think [imagine] something into existence.  It is a jocular expression of the idea that having positive thoughts about something will bring it about.  I wonder whether this is what the original poster has in mind.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

What about : "Nivem animo finge", literally "Imagine the snow (in your mind )" ? The verb "fingo" expresses better than "cogito" the idea that something is being imagined or created by the mind.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Nivem elice.


----------



## Corbeau

Cagey said:


> There is a current usage of "think [something]"  as an exhortation to think [imagine] something into existence.  It is a jocular expression of the idea that having positive thoughts about something will bring it about.  I wonder whether this is what the original poster has in mind.



Indeed, Cagey, it's as if your reading my thoughts...

Thanks folks. So which would be the best way to translate that meaning ("to think/imagine into existence")?


----------



## Kevin Beach

Corbeau said:


> Indeed, Cagey, it's as if your reading my thoughts...
> 
> Thanks folks. So which would be the best way to translate that meaning ("to think/imagine into existence")?


My proposal - nivem elice - means "conjure up snow".


----------

